# 2011 W Yorks reliability rides dates ?



## ventoux50 (5 Nov 2010)

Hi folks, please can anyone furnish details of 2011 early season reliability rides in the west yorks area ?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2010)

They are audax rides rather than 'reliability rides' and start/finish just outside West Yorkshire, but you might be interested in either the North-West Passage or the mini-North-West Passage from Rochdale on February 19th.


----------

